
The U.S. Military Is Monitoring Protests in Seven States - AndrewBissell
https://www.thenation.com/article/society/national-guard-defense-department-protests/
======
KKPMW
As they should.

Those protests are ripe for foreign influence escalating the situation. USA
knows this best of all with its history of amplifying civil unrest abroad in
order to advance its geopolitical goals.

For USA the most recent were the Honk-Kong protests which it used to try
undermining China. So wondering how China will respond now. Russia might try
promoting Black Lives Matter again to escalate the tensions. Then there is
Iran too. Would be interesting to somehow get the list of all the players.

~~~
throwablePie
I'm an African American living in Asia. I have lived in China. And I have
experienced much more racism in America than in China. Some will not believe
me so I'm prepared to prove it if necessary.

Recently, certain politicians have made grave proclamations about people/thugs
fighting for freedom in HK, Minneapolis, and other places around the world.

It should be interesting and instructive to observe the cognitive dissonance
and resulting contortions of U.S. and other Western politicians as they
address this grave matter.

I have observed that whenever some of my compatriots are presented with
information that lies outside their regular programming, they label the
messenger either a Chinese or Russian troll. This Australian woman has noticed
this phenomenon: [https://caitlinjohnstone.com/2020/03/19/liberal-npcs-hate-
ru...](https://caitlinjohnstone.com/2020/03/19/liberal-npcs-hate-russia-
conservative-npcs-hate-china/)

These could be as a result of foreign influence operations by the Russians or
the Chinese. Then again, this effect might simply be the result of the online
labors of America's equivalent of GCHQ's JTRIG:
[https://theintercept.com/2014/02/24/jtrig-
manipulation/](https://theintercept.com/2014/02/24/jtrig-manipulation/)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joint_Threat_Research_Intellig...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joint_Threat_Research_Intelligence_Group)

We (Americans) are the masters of "foreign influence operations."

~~~
malandrew
I’m from South America and have lived in China (2 years) and the US (30 years)
too and the only conclusion I can come to is that your post is likely one of
the trolls this comment references. In the two years I lived in both rural
Hebei and Beijing and in the time I spent traveling around the country, I
witnessed far more elements of fascism (especially out in Kashgar and rural
parts of Xinjiang) than the US that it’s not even close.

If this comment was something someone had actual conviction about they
wouldn’t be using a throwaway account.

~~~
tzs
He said he's experienced more racism in the US than China. You say that China
has far more fascism than the US, which apparently makes you believe he must
be trolling.

I'm having trouble following the logic of your argument. Did you perhaps
misread "racism" as "fascism" in his comment?

~~~
malandrew
Both. Racism and Fascism. I lost track of how many times I heard my students
say "All Japanese must die". While I'm sure there are people in the US who
feel the same about some groups, such as Black people, I've never personally
heard a statement like that about any group, much less heard it multiple times
from different students of different ages at different schools.

This was just the attitude towards Japanese people. There was also the
attitude toward Uighurs and Tibetans.

Black people aren't the only people that experience racism.

------
battery_cowboy
> Augment MN State Patrol Civil Disturbance Operations with a show of force

Well, that's fucking illegal as shit. You can't use military to perform law
enforcement actions, and a "show of force" is clearly a threat to use the
force, which would be a law enforcement action, since a show of force is
technically a responsive security measure. The military is only supposed to
support law enforcement with things like medical care or what have you, but
this falls clearly on the side of law enforcement.

Edit: when I was in the Navy, we performed counter drug operations where the
Coast Guard would legally "take over" the ship's command structure,
temporarily, so we could legally perform law enforcement actions against drug
boats thousands of miles from the USA. When we spotted the drug runners (by
helo or intelligence), the Coasties would immediately become in legal command
of the ship because any warnings over the radio (where we told them to stop or
we'd shoot their engines) or shots to do so would be considered a law
enforcement action since it was a "threat of force". We (the officers) were
told if we did anything over the radio or even chased the boats before the
Coastie Commanding Officer took over, we'd get court-martialed for some sort
of violation of the US Constitution, no shit.

~~~
renewiltord
Haha what a clever end run around the rule. Just get a single Coast Guard
officer in and you can enforce using the military. Reminds me of the fact that
California has no civil asset forfeiture but the police have revshares with
the feds and the feds can totally still do their civil asset forfeiture, so
Californian police just route their stuff through the feds who take a cut.
Very much in the hacker spirit.

Also reminds me of that movie _Sicario_.

~~~
battery_cowboy
Yes, it was pretty much bullshit, I am not happy about my role back then.

------
nakedrobot2
as KKPMW comments here, "Those protests are ripe for foreign influence
escalating the situation."

So are discussion pages like this, "ripe for foreign influence escalating the
situation." Let's all be mindful of that.

